# illinois (specifically chicago) no smoking laws



## funlab (Aug 29, 2007)

we're in the final weeks of smoke filled public places! i'm going to miss dinner and a cigar up in the cigar lounge at sullivan's. any other fellow chicagoans here? what are we going to do????


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

keep your eyes out. I know that some places are getting grandfathered. here in Charleston, IL, for example, the local B&M/lounge will be the only smoking facility post January 1. surely there will be places in Chitown, too....

keep hope alive.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Cigar lounges that only have cigar smokers (no food or alcohol) will be allowed to keep their smokers!

I also heard a little rumor that the Gov. Bag-o-joya-vich is trying to push back the start date of the ban another four months. This is like discussions behind closed doors.


----------



## funlab (Aug 29, 2007)

do you know where some of these cigar only lounges are?

if g-rod is going to try and push it back, he better do it quick!


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

My family just moved downtown from the suburbs. My dad has been going to the four seasons cigar bar, and I'm not sure if they will continue to allow smoking after this ban. It's pretty lame.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Guv (douchebag) and Illinois Congress gave an exemption to the Arlington Park Racetrack. The bar (Trackside) on the southeast end of the track (open year round) serves alcohol, and from what I here will be exempted....so there is one bar to still smoke in, if the word is true. :tu


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

I hope Mike Ditka's cigar lounge isn't affected.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ozone89 said:


> I hope Mike Ditka's cigar lounge isn't affected.


It is.


----------



## Graytwhyte (Apr 2, 2007)

Not from the Chicago area, but here in Midstate IL I'm not looking forward to it either. I am going out tomorrow to find one of the already slim number of bars that still allow you to smoke while having a beer.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Ozone89 said:


> I hope Mike Ditka's cigar lounge isn't affected.


Unfortunately, it is. Such a shame. It was a wonderful cigar bar. Oh well...I guess that just means more herfs at my place! :ss


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

anyone know of any place in urbana/champaign that we'll be able to smoke?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> anyone know of any place in urbana/champaign that we'll be able to smoke?


Jon's Pipe Shop 
509 East Green Street 
Champaign, Illinois 61820 USA 
Telephone/Fax (217) 344-3459


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> anyone know of any place in urbana/champaign that we'll be able to smoke?


That town went through this a year ago. I think the only place to smoke is with friends at a house or at one of the local tobacco shops.

gl!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Jon's Pipe Shop
> 509 East Green Street
> Champaign, Illinois 61820 USA
> Telephone/Fax (217) 344-3459


There's not very much room in that place though. Nice shop, but no lounge that I know of.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> There's not very much room in that place though. Nice shop, but no lounge that I know of.


Been to this one Ray....?

Bacca Cigar Company Hours:
1707 West Kirby Avenue
Old Farm Shops
Champaign, IL 61821
217) 356-3239

http://www.baccacigar.com/

Their website shows some leather chairs, maybe a small smoking area?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Been to this one Ray....?
> 
> Bacca Cigar Company Hours:
> 1707 West Kirby Avenue
> ...


No, can't say that I have. Champaign is a 3 hr drive, so I don't make it up there too often. I'll have to check it out next time though.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> No, can't say that I have. Champaign is a 3 hr drive, so I don't make it up there too often. I'll have to check it out next time though.


Next time just come 2 hours further North and you can herf at my house!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Unfortunately, it is. Such a shame. It was a wonderful cigar bar. Oh well...I guess that just means more herfs at my place! :ss


hells yeah.  :tu


[OT] Loki said:


> anyone know of any place in urbana/champaign that we'll be able to smoke?


The two places icehog3 mentioned are doable -- both got around smoking bans, I think, by being tobacco-only. Jon's sucks in terms of space (there is no place to sit), but has a great selection of smokes at good prices. Bacca has less good of a selection (IMHO) at higher prices; but you might be able to smoke.

An hour south of Chambana is Charleston, IL, which now has a shop & lounge called the Indio Cigar Factory. Their selection is small, as they're a new shop; but the prices are good, the sticks are kept well, and there's a decent chance they'll have something that'll please you (including some custom rolls by the owner). The lounge isn't anything fancy; but they've got a couple of TVs, some video games, a poker table, sodas, and it's warm. I've actually had a few cigars there on my current visit back here. If you're coming to visit soon, let me know ASAP.


----------



## Graytwhyte (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by icehog3 View Post
Been to this one Ray....?

Bacca Cigar Company Hours:
1707 West Kirby Avenue
Old Farm Shops
Champaign, IL 61821
217) 356-3239

http://www.baccacigar.com/

This is my local B&M. I visit semi-regularly, and the chairs are pretty comfortable. He also has a nice flat screen TV to watch. The selection is pretty good, and he _*had*_ Anejo's at a very reasonable price. I'd recommend a visit if you're in the area. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Last year, I took my girlfriend to Chicago for her birthday present, and we had a blast in the city! 

Chicago is definitely a wonderful cigar town!! 

We were hesitant to go to Mike Ditka's, and we ended up going there every single night we were there. We loved the atmosphere, and the food wasn't bad at all. I guess it doesn't help that we also met Mike Ditka himself, and got a picture with him. 

Ashame the smoking ban is going to kill Chicago's cigar bars, cause Chicago is my favorite city to visit. 

Maybe when we are done banning smoking, we can start with alcohol and vehicles next.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Next time just come 2 hours further North and you can herf at my house!


An even better idea!:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> An even better idea!:tu


I know....I'm a deep thinker.


----------



## WhiteHotKnife (Nov 12, 2007)

You guys have to check out the Cigary in Wilmette. They are my local B&M. They always have aht I'm looking for, they're cool guys, and they just added on a BEAUTIFUL lounge with the help from the people at Oliva. I would highly recommend it to anyone in the area looking for a place to smoke.

http://www.pioneerlocal.com/evanston/business/682870,wi-cigar-120607-s1.article


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Just to make sure I understand you gents correctly, this ban will force many cigar parlors and bars to basically go out of business??


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

thanks guys, there is a good chance i'm moving to ubrana chamgaign next year


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Been to this one Ray....?
> 
> Bacca Cigar Company Hours:
> 1707 West Kirby Avenue
> ...


I have been there and it is a place I really look forward to visiting when we are back there visiting relatives. He has a nice lobby with a few chairs. He is knowledgeable and a very nice guy. There is also a Panera's across the parking lot so you can get a good cup of coffee and walk across the parking lot and smoke a good cigar. He told me that after the first of the year, you would not be allowed to go outside with a lit cigar because of a new ban going into affect.

He has a nice walk in humidor with a nice selection and fairly good prices. I am not familiar with Champaign, so I don't know if this is the "new" address or not. He used to be located in the center that had the round barn and moved to the location he is now.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cheeto said:


> Just to make sure I understand you gents correctly, this ban will force many cigar parlors and bars to basically go out of business??


No smoking in any public places, with these exceptions.

Cigar Retailers

Arlington Park Racetrack

A percentage of hotel rooms.

That's it...no more smoking in bars, and no smoking in a cigar lounge unless that lounge is in a Cigar Store.


----------



## funlab (Aug 29, 2007)

time out - my thread was hijacked before we got to chicago. there's no way i'm driving to urbana for a cigar!

any places left in chicago that you all know about? i've heard about the four seasons cigar bar. will that remain? anywhere else?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

funlab said:


> time out - my thread was hijacked before we got to chicago. there's no way i'm driving to urbana for a cigar!
> 
> any places left in chicago that you all know about? i've heard about the four seasons cigar bar. will that remain? anywhere else?


After January 1st, NO cigar bars or lounges. Smoking will be allowed in Brick and Mortar Cigar Stores only.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> After January 1st, NO cigar bars or lounges. Smoking will be allowed in Brick and Mortar Cigar Stores only.


Or there's always La Casa del Douchebag......


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> Or there's always La Casa del Douchebag......


By invite only. 

Your invite is open-ended, Ray.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> No smoking in any public places, with these exceptions.
> 
> Cigar Retailers
> 
> ...


Didn't some state or city just have their smoking ban declared unconstitutional by a judge, because they made a similar exemption for a specific location?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

M1903A1 said:


> Didn't some state or city just have their *smoking ban declared unconstitutional* by a judge, because they made a similar exemption for a specific location?


I could live with that!


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> The Guv (douchebag) and Illinois Congress gave an exemption to the Arlington Park Racetrack. The bar (Trackside) on the southeast end of the track (open year round) serves alcohol, and from what I here will be exempted....so there is one bar to still smoke in, if the word is true. :tu


 I wounder if Arlington would let us bring in some pizzas. Do they serve food?


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

catfish said:


> I wounder if Arlington would let us bring in some pizzas. Do they serve food?


you have talked enuff....time to take your medicine.,


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

catfish said:


> I wounder if Arlington would let us bring in some pizzas. Do they serve food?


The restaurant is open from 11 a.m. until the last evening simulcast race.
Trackside Arlington Park has a full service restaurant featuring a wide array of lunch and dinner entrees including steaks, pastas, chicken, fish, burgers and daily specials plus delicious appetizers, salads and soups. The kitchen is open daily from 11 a.m. until 10 p.m. but the lounge is generally open until the last race each evening. A concession stand featuring hamburgers, hot dogs, deli sandwiches and other light fare can be found on the second floor.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> you have talked enuff....time to take your medicine.,


 I don't think you have the marbles to back-up that statement.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> The restaurant is open from 11 a.m. until the last evening simulcast race.
> Trackside Arlington Park has a full service restaurant featuring a wide array of lunch and dinner entrees including steaks, pastas, chicken, fish, burgers and daily specials plus delicious appetizers, salads and soups. The kitchen is open daily from 11 a.m. until 10 p.m. but the lounge is generally open until the last race each evening. A concession stand featuring hamburgers, hot dogs, deli sandwiches and other light fare can be found on the second floor.


 I'm not a fan of horse racing, but that would work for me.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

catfish said:


> I'm not a fan of horse racing, but that would work for me.


Me neither Don...but I am a fan of smoking inside in January!


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Me neither Don...but I am a fan of smoking inside in January!


 And smoking with friends.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

catfish said:


> And smoking with friends.


Bingo! :tu


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

funlab said:


> time out - my thread was hijacked before we got to chicago. there's no way i'm driving to urbana for a cigar!
> 
> any places left in chicago that you all know about? i've heard about the four seasons cigar bar. will that remain? anywhere else?


funlab,

I've heard rumors Sullivan's may be keeping their smoking lounge. It sounds like they may build a bar upstairs so you would be able to enjoy a cocktail and a cigar. The bar would be separate entity from the smoking lounge, but still upstairs. If you need a drink you'd head over to the bar, then you could take your drink over to the cigar lounge. There's a whole list of questions as far as how they'd be able to pull it off, but good for them if they do find a way.

Like I said, this is just rumor, but a cigar smoker can still hope. I don't really know of any other place, other than tobacco shops, that will allow smoking.

It's a very sad time in Illinois.

Eric


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

JackSchwartz said:


> Like I said, this is just rumor, but a cigar smoker can still hope. I don't really know of any other place, other than tobacco shops, that will allow smoking.
> 
> It's a very sad time in Illinois.
> 
> Eric


Eric, earlier on (when it was about to pass or something), my understanding was that there was an exception for private clubs (which charged a membership fee), which had been around for 3 or more years or something like that.
Not that any of the places discussed in this thread meet that criteria, but do you know if there is still such an exception?


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

mmblz said:


> Eric, earlier on (when it was about to pass or something), my understanding was that there was an exception for private clubs (which charged a membership fee), which had been around for 3 or more years or something like that.
> Not that any of the places discussed in this thread meet that criteria, but do you know if there is still such an exception?


I was at the Union League Club a couple weeks ago and they were preparing for a totally smoke-free club. I think it was the City of Chicago Smoking Ban that allowed the private clubs to smoke. The statewide ban took care of that loophole.

Did you see the article in the Tribune about the taco stand that decided to change to a cigar shop? I guess there were no smoke shops in the area so the owner decided to provide a place for smokers to hang out.

It's funny, as I was typing this I had to run out and wait on a customer. He told me that there was a lawyer at the Union League Club that was planning on filing a lawsuit. I guess the lawyer is trying to get the private clubs exempt. We'll have to keep our fingers crossed on that one.

Eric


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

JackSchwartz said:


> It's funny, as I was typing this I had to run out and wait on a customer. He told me that there was a lawyer at the Union League Club that was planning on filing a lawsuit. I guess the lawyer is trying to get the private clubs exempt. We'll have to keep our fingers crossed on that one.


Yeah we can only hope.
If the loophole opens up, I was going to try to persuade East Bank Club to make a cigar lounge.


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

You can smoke inside at the restaurant at Arlington? I go there a lot in the summer and I know you can smoke outside, but not inside any of the buildings.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

GHC_Hambone said:


> You can smoke inside at the restaurant at Arlington? I go there a lot in the summer and I know you can smoke outside, but not inside any of the buildings.


I was told that the lounge and sitting areas (not where the food is served) would be exempt, but I will go there and get specific information after Jan. 1st so there is no confusion.

Eric, I sure hope you are right about Sullivan's, but the way I read the statute, there is no way they can pull it off without some type of change to the language of the statute.


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I was told that the lounge and sitting areas (not where the food is served) would be exempt, but I will go there and get specific information after Jan. 1st so there is no confusion.
> 
> Eric, I sure hope you are right about Sullivan's, but the way I read the statute, there is no way they can pull it off without some type of change to the language of the statute.


I didn't see much hope for the Sullivan's thing as well. At least I can still smoke at home...oh wait, the wife put a stop to that years ago. DAMN! That's okay, to help ease my pain I'll just go out to my favorite restaurant and get some nice foie gras.....wait, Chicago banned that as well.

Well, for all the Chicago guy and gals here, I'll be seeing you out on the sidewalks of the bars and restaurants (remember to stay 15 feet from the door) smoking our cigars. Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

and don't forget we can't smoke in any public park or beach any more, either
:sb


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JackSchwartz said:


> I didn't see much hope for the Sullivan's thing as well. At least I can still smoke at home...oh wait, the wife put a stop to that years ago. DAMN! That's okay, to help ease my pain I'll just go out to my favorite restaurant and get some nice foie gras.....wait, Chicago banned that as well.
> 
> Well, for all the Chicago guy and gals here, I'll be seeing you out on the sidewalks of the bars and restaurants (remember to stay 15 feet from the door) smoking our cigars. Enjoy!
> 
> Eric


If you make it out to the Western 'burbs, Eric, feel free to stop by...I got no wife, so we can smoke it up! :r


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Illinois (specifically Chicago) no smoking laws*

*I know that this may sound a little lame right now, but why do we let this happen? As voters, we have the right to oppose this kind of legislation BS :BS. If we don't speak up it will be other rights that we enjoy today that will soon be gone. We fought in wars to keep our freedoms from foreign powers and then we allow some group of misinformed zealots take away our rights in this country without much of a fight. What are we thinking? Where will it end?:bn or soon to be.....*

*Sorry to go off on this in this forum, but I see American's losing their rights, one at a time, and we stand still and act like we are unable to do anything to stop this from happening.*


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

mmblz said:


> and don't forget we can't smoke in any public park or beach any more, either
> :sb


*What makes it public if you can't smoke there? :mn*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Illinois (specifically Chicago) no smoking laws*



brigey said:


> *I know that this may sound a little lame right now, but why do we let this happen? As voters, we have the right to oppose this kind of legislation BS :BS. If we don't speak up it will be other rights that we enjoy today that will soon be gone. We fought in wars to keep our freedoms from foreign powers and then we allow some group of misinformed zealots take away our rights in this country without much of a fight. What are we thinking? Where will it end?:bn or soon to be.....*
> 
> *Sorry to go off on this in this forum, but I see American's losing their rights, one at a time, and we stand still and act like we are unable to do anything to stop this from happening.*


Lots of us here did. :2


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Illinois (specifically chicago) no smoking laws*

Ok, I'm going to set all you Illinois guys straight,,do you know that after this law is in place the life span of all bartenders and waitstaff will increase 10 fold,, the cost of health insurance will take a dramatic plunge downward and not one bar or cigar lounge will notice a dip in patronage, in fact their business will go up because of all the people that didn't come in because of the smoke.. and to address mmblz,, no smoking in parks or on the beach,,or within 20 ft of doorways,,did you know that one whiff of smoke can possibly cause a heart attack.

Jerry (no smokin since 100107) in Minnesota.


----------



## BradB41 (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Illinois (specifically chicago) no smoking laws*



c2000 said:


> Ok, I'm going to set all you Illinois guys straight,,do you know that after this law is in place the life span of all bartenders and waitstaff will increase 10 fold,, the cost of health insurance will take a dramatic plunge downward and not one bar or cigar lounge will notice a dip in patronage, in fact their business will go up because of all the people that didn't come in because of the smoke.. and to address mmblz,, no smoking in parks or on the beach,,or within 20 ft of doorways,,did you know that one whiff of smoke can possibly cause a heart attack.
> 
> Jerry (no smokin since 100107) in Minnesota.


If you are right, then perhaps the law is a good thing. You let me know when the insurance rates "plunge downward".

The issue to me is the government telling private business owners what to do with their businesses. If a man owns a bar and wants to allow smoking, then he ought to be allowed to. I only smoke cigars occasionally, and really hate the smell of cigarettes; however, if I don't like the way a place smells, I leave.

This won't really affect me, as I only smoke at home or at the homes of others (where it is welcomed, of course). I still think it's B.S. and another one of our freedoms that has slipped away.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Illinois (specifically chicago) no smoking laws*



c2000 said:


> did you know that one whiff of smoke can possibly cause a heart attack.


I have greater health fears of lacquer thinner fumes, paint dust and high voltage (all part of my hobbies) than I have of secondhand smoke.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Illinois (specifically chicago) no smoking laws*



BradB41 said:


> If you are right, then perhaps the law is a good thing. You let me know when the insurance rates "plunge downward".


I think Jerry was being "tongue in cheek".


----------



## NicotineBuzz (Dec 9, 2007)

JackSchwartz said:


> That's okay, to help ease my pain I'll just go out to my favorite restaurant and get some nice foie gras.....wait, Chicago banned that as well.


I thought you were joking about the "foie gras". I Googled it just for fun and sure enough it has been banned in Chicago. This is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. What's next??? Butter??? Steak??? Sounds like you folks need to clean house at City Council.


----------



## funlab (Aug 29, 2007)

JackSchwartz said:


> funlab,
> 
> I've heard rumors Sullivan's may be keeping their smoking lounge. It sounds like they may build a bar upstairs so you would be able to enjoy a cocktail and a cigar. The bar would be separate entity from the smoking lounge, but still upstairs. If you need a drink you'd head over to the bar, then you could take your drink over to the cigar lounge. There's a whole list of questions as far as how they'd be able to pull it off, but good for them if they do find a way.
> 
> ...


eric,

i think this is just a rumor. the problem they'd have doing this is the only restrooms for the building are upstairs behind the cigar lounge. this would mean the ordinance would still exclude the possibility of cigar smoking because restaurant customers would have to cut through the bar to reach the restrooms. it would require a major remodeling to accomadate our dream. sucks!


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

funlab said:


> eric,
> 
> i think this is just a rumor. the problem they'd have doing this is the only restrooms for the building are upstairs behind the cigar lounge. this would mean the ordinance would still exclude the possibility of cigar smoking because restaurant customers would have to cut through the bar to reach the restrooms. it would require a major remodeling to accomadate our dream. sucks!


That was the #1 question I had when I heard the rumor. They would have to get restrooms downstairs and the cigar lounge would probably have to have its own entrance. A lot of work and a lot of money to get something like that going. Another problem is after the first of the year you can not build a cigar shop/lounge in a multi-unit building. Any new shop will have to be in a free-standing building. It sounds like that part of the law will probably make sure none of the bars or restaurants will be able to add some kind of private smoking lounge.

Aww, heck, I could go on about this all day long. I'm gonna go smoke a cigar and chill out.

Eric


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

lancemoreland said:


> I thought you were joking about the "foie gras". I Googled it just for fun and sure enough it has been banned in Chicago. This is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. What's next??? Butter??? Steak??? Sounds like you folks need to clean house at City Council.


Pretty ridiculous, isn't it? Maybe one of the other Chicago guys or gals can back me up, but I believe one of the aldermen here actually proposed putting diapers on the horses in the city.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

JackSchwartz said:


> Pretty ridiculous, isn't it? Maybe one of the other Chicago guys or gals can back me up, but I believe one of the aldermen here actually proposed putting diapers on the horses in the city.


Haven't heard that...

How about this - it is illegal to sell a can of spraypaint in the city of Chicago.


----------



## funlab (Aug 29, 2007)

mmblz said:


> Haven't heard that...
> 
> How about this - it is illegal to sell a can of spraypaint in the city of Chicago.


yep - that makes sense in terms of cutting out graffitti. did you know that chicago has a law that forbids eating in a place that is on fire? and it's illegal to give a dog whiskey? also, kites may not be flown within the city limits!

i just want to smoke a friggin cigar! :cb


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

funlab said:


> yep - that makes sense in terms of cutting out graffitti.


sort of. but it doesn't prevent graffiti people from going outside of the city to buy it, and it DOES cause a pain in the butt for the rest of us.
i think it would be more effective to just change the penalty for anyone caught doing graffiti to cut off a hand.


----------



## funlab (Aug 29, 2007)

mmblz said:


> sort of. but it doesn't prevent graffiti people from going outside of the city to buy it, and it DOES cause a pain in the butt for the rest of us.
> i think it would be more effective to just change the penalty for anyone caught doing graffiti to cut off a hand.


still leaves them with one hand though. make the penalty a testicle or two, that would be a better detterant.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

NicotineBuzz said:


> I thought you were joking about the "foie gras". I Googled it just for fun and sure enough it has been banned in Chicago. This is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. What's next??? Butter??? Steak??? Sounds like you folks need to clean house at City Council.


 As far as your butter comment goes, there was talk about banning certain typs of frying oils. The problem with Chicago and Illinois is that we have a bunch of powerful out-of-control politicians that do what ever they want to insted of what the people want. The perfect example is the airport fiasco and Dailey's midnight bulldozing.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

JackSchwartz said:


> Pretty ridiculous, isn't it? Maybe one of the other Chicago guys or gals can back me up, but I believe one of the aldermen here actually proposed putting diapers on the horses in the city.


 That was alderman Burtan Natarus. If i'm correct I do believe that it was passed for a while. If i'm wrong i'm shure that someone will corect me.


----------



## funlab (Aug 29, 2007)

outlandish chicago politics have always made for some good laughs.


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

I went to Chicago last weekend for the Packers-Bears game and had one final hurrah at the cigar lounge at Sullivan's, where I spent almost every nite until I moved from Chicago this summer. That place is the best. Too bad the gov't decided to become a nanny. What a shame.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

catfish said:


> That was alderman Burtan Natarus. If i'm correct I do believe that it was passed for a while. If i'm wrong i'm shure that someone will corect me.


It was true...I remember seeing 'em along Michigan Avenue.


----------



## Stevefly50 (Mar 4, 2007)

You can smoke in bowling alleys. The state new law allows smoking in bowling alleys. I guess the bowling industry has a strong lobby.

Steve


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

The details are making me even angrier. This is almost as absurd as chicago's foie gras ban. Talk about destroying our Capone heritage. Makes me happy that my dad is installing a smoke eater in our smoke free appartment.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Stevefly50 said:


> You can smoke in bowling alleys. The state new law allows smoking in bowling alleys. I guess the bowling industry has a strong lobby.
> 
> Steve


So...are we talking bowling herfs? :ss


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Stevefly50 said:


> You can smoke in bowling alleys. The state new law allows smoking in bowling alleys. I guess the bowling industry has a strong lobby.
> 
> Steve


Not true. Atleast according to this article in the Trib.

"On Jan. 1, Illinois will become the 22nd state to implement a ban on smoking in virtually all public places, from bowling alleys and bars to restaurants and casinos. An exemption, however, will preserve tobacco shops as the last public smoking refuges..."


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Stevefly50 said:


> You can smoke in bowling alleys. The state new law allows smoking in bowling alleys. I guess the bowling industry has a strong lobby.
> 
> Steve





mitro said:


> Not true. Atleast according to this article in the Trib.
> 
> "On Jan. 1, Illinois will become the 22nd state to implement a ban on smoking in virtually all public places, from bowling alleys and bars to restaurants and casinos. An exemption, however, will preserve tobacco shops as the last public smoking refuges..."


Mike is right, bowling alleys are not exempted in the statute.

Cigar / Pipe Retailers
Arlington Park Racetrack
A percentage of hotel rooms.

That's it....


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.herald-review.com/articles/2007/12/31/news/local/1028960.txt

Don't know if you guys had seen this, but it seems that some folks are trying or at least doing a lot of complaining. I though the article was interesting.


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Well then, since Arlington Park is 10 minutes away from me, and they're also talking about getting slot machines there, that should just about create a "perfect storm" for me.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

stashu said:


> Well then, since Arlington Park is 10 minutes away from me, and they're also talking about getting slot machines there, that should just about create a "perfect storm" for me.


:r :r :tu Stan!


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

How's the smoking ban been treating the Illinois guys and gals here? I have not gone out since the first of the year. First time is when I played hockey at Johnny's Ice House last night. They have a bar upstairs; darn near lit up after a few drinks before someone asked me what I was doing! Used to love to have a cold beer and a LFD 2000 #6 after a game.

I'm not sure if this is just rumor but some one told me that there is a proposed amendment to the ban that is trying to exempt bars that just serve alcohol. I'm not holding my breath.

On another note, I was just cleaning up some files on the computer and stumbled across this article from Smoke Mag. Ohh, the good ol' days in Chicago.

SMOKE MAG

Have a great weekend.

Eric


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Johnny's Ice House, excellent....rat hockey or men's league?

I have been smoking in my basement since Jan 1.....looks like that's the plan until the warmer weather hits.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

JackSchwartz said:


> I'm not sure if this is just rumor but some one told me that there is a proposed amendment to the ban that is trying to exempt bars that just serve alcohol. I'm not holding my breath.


Yeah, that would make altogether too much sense!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

JackSchwartz said:


> How's the smoking ban been treating the Illinois guys and gals here?


Sucking most loudly. Last stick I had was in my car, this past (WARM) Saturday, with the windows down. Worked like a charm, no smell afterwards. BUT, since I was in my car, I couldn't have a glass of Ron Zacapa, which I have concluded is an absolute must to go with a Boli PC!!

I used to go out for dinner, drink and a smoke about once a week for a while there...now I'll go out only if I'm going for lunch or dinner, and then usually only if I'm meeting someone. Go out just for a drink? Fuhgetaboudit!!!



> I'm not sure if this is just rumor but some one told me that there is a proposed amendment to the ban that is trying to exempt bars that just serve alcohol. I'm not holding my breath.


Makes too much sense to happen in Ill-noise...but since Governor Blow-dry is apparently desperate enough for good PR to offer free transit rides to all the oldsters in the state (never mind it'll put the CTA back in its financial hole), maybe he'll go buying the smokers' votes too....


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

For now, scoping out restaurants with outdoor patios and the like. Smoking outside on my evening walks. It sucks going out with the fam to a nice steak dinner and not having a cigar after. :hn


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Johnny's Ice House, excellent....rat hockey or men's league?
> 
> I have been smoking in my basement since Jan 1.....looks like that's the plan until the warmer weather hits.


I skate Men's League at Johnny's. Just joined another team in Rolling Meadows as well. It keeps me pretty busy as we just got two basset hound puppies, too. 
Do you skate there? I hope you weren't the guy I cross-checked in the back the other night!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

JackSchwartz said:


> I hope you weren't the guy I cross-checked in the back the other night!


It wasn't Tom. If you ever check Tom in the back, you'll know who you checked immediately after! :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JackSchwartz said:


> I skate Men's League at Johnny's. Just joined another team in Rolling Meadows as well. It keeps me pretty busy as we just got two basset hound puppies, too.
> Do you skate there? I hope you weren't the guy I cross-checked in the back the other night!


Which team do you play for im Meadows?


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Which team do you play for im Meadows?


I play for the Fossils at Rolling Meadows. Skate with Tony Rocco's (B2 division) at Johnny's. I'm easy to spot out there. I'm the guy with the weak shot who falls down all the time!

Got any stitches/lose any teeth? First question you gotta ask a hockey player.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JackSchwartz said:


> I play for the Fossils at Rolling Meadows. Skate with Tony Rocco's (B2 division) at Johnny's. I'm easy to spot out there. I'm the guy with the weak shot who falls down all the time!
> 
> Got any stitches/lose any teeth? First question you gotta ask a hockey player.


Stitches? I lost count... :r

Still got all my teeth, but I don't know how....I don't wear a cage or visor.

Ever do any Rat skates? It would be great to play.....


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm injured right now, but I'm in the same area as you guys. If you ever play some rat hockey let me know. I skate at the new Hoffman Estates rink where the Wolves practice.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

GHC_Hambone said:


> I'm injured right now, but I'm in the same area as you guys. If you ever play some rat hockey let me know. I skate at the new Hoffman Estates rink where the Wolves practice.


That's close to my house, do you skate mornings or evenings?


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

What kind of Rat Hockey times do they have? On Saturday I skated at the new Hoffman Estates rink for the first time. Nice barn. Early mornings are bad for me as well as afternoons. Anything in the late evening is about all I can swing.
Every now and then we get some ice time at Johnny's. I'll shoot you guys a message if we get any icetime in the future.

Back to the original subject: has anyone seen the latest Street Wise? The cover story is a pretty good article about the smoking ban and some of the proposed amendments in the works right now. They also have an inverview with Diana at Up Down. 
There's an amendment to allow for the sale of "Smoking Licenses (sp?)", kinda like a Liquor License. Wonder how much the State will charge for one of these golden tickets.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JackSchwartz said:


> What kind of Rat Hockey times do they have? On Saturday I skated at the new Hoffman Estates rink for the first time. Nice barn. Early mornings are bad for me as well as afternoons. Anything in the late evening is about all I can swing.
> Every now and then we get some ice time at Johnny's. I'll shoot you guys a message if we get any icetime in the future.
> 
> Back to the original subject: has anyone seen the latest Street Wise? The cover story is a pretty good article about the smoking ban and some of the proposed amendments in the works right now. They also have an inverview with Diana at Up Down.
> There's an amendment to allow for the sale of "Smoking Licenses (sp?)", kinda like a Liquor License. Wonder how much the State will charge for one of these golden tickets.


Late night is best for me too, I work until 9:45PM but can get off a little early if I need to.

Is Street Wise on-line at all, I'd like to see the article, but I don't see Street Wise here in the 'burbs very often.


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> That's close to my house, do you skate mornings or evenings?


I usually skate evenings (used to be Thursday, I dont know what it is now), but in the summer I'll do the noon rat hockey sometimes. I also skate at the adult clinic they have.


----------



## fr3nchguy (Feb 4, 2007)

So is there anywhere in the city (river north) that one can get a stogie and a drink?

Hookah lounges?


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

fr3nchguy said:


> So is there anywhere in the city (river north) that one can get a stogie and a drink?
> 
> Hookah lounges?


Up Down Tobacco is at 1550 North Wells in the Old Town area. They're open till 11 pm Mon.-Thurs. and till midnight Fri.-Sat. There's some bars in the area. You'd have to have a couple cocktails at the bar and then walk over to the shop and have a cigar. Other than that its outdoor smoking (and remember to stay 15 feet from any public entrance, or else...:hn).


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Outdoor smoking this time of year. Your kidding right.


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

catfish said:


> Outdoor smoking this time of year. Your kidding right.


Definitely no outdoor smoking for me right now. I make sure I smoke enough here in the shop to get my fill for the day . What happened to that warm weather we had a couple weeks ago? I think that was Mother Nature taking pitty on all us smokers.


----------



## fr3nchguy (Feb 4, 2007)

Hum, so no indoor solution for a mojito and a stogie for us frequent visitors then 

Boy do I miss the bar at the Peninsula...


----------



## Deriffe (Jul 27, 2004)

I was talking to a cigar rep today at my local B&M who had just returned from a sales trip to Chicago. It's a nightmare up there. A guy was in one of the shops he was at and told the story of walking from his office to his parked car in downtown Chicago. A police officer stopped him and told him he had to put his cigar out because no matter where he walked, he was within 15 feet of an entrance.

Another good one is the story of a Chicago cop setting in his police car smoking a cigarette and some health department nazi tapped on his window, told him to put the cigarette out and wrote down the coppers name, badge number and unit number on his car.

Folks, Illinois is one law from communism.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Deriffe said:


> I was talking to a cigar rep today at my local B&M who had just returned from a sales trip to Chicago. It's a nightmare up there. A guy was in one of the shops he was at and told the story of walking from his office to his parked car in downtown Chicago. A police officer stopped him and told him he had to put his cigar out because no matter where he walked, he was within 15 feet of an entrance.
> 
> Another good one is the story of a Chicago cop setting in his police car smoking a cigarette and some health department nazi tapped on his window, told him to put the cigarette out and wrote down the coppers name, badge number and unit number on his car.
> 
> Folks, Illinois is one law from communism.


Yeah, it pretty much blows here. I have said "screw it" and started smoking cigars in the house.


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

I understand that private clubs are exempt in Chicago. Is there a group of cigar enthusiasts that are interested in opening a private, members only, club like we did in NJ?

Roscoe
The Metropolitan Society, LLC
http://www.metrocigar.com


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

roscoe said:


> I understand that private clubs are exempt in Chicago. Is there a group of cigar enthusiasts that are interested in opening a private, members only, club like we did in NJ?
> 
> Roscoe
> The Metropolitan Society, LLC
> http://www.metrocigar.com


As far as I understand, it is only private clubs that have been collecting dues for over 2 years.
And even that may not be a loophole any more - for instance Up Down had said that they would no longer be able to have a cigar dinner at the Union League because of the new law...


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't think there's smoking at any private clubs. Right before the New Year the Union League Club had us put together a cigar party. It was kind of the last hurrah for the cigar smokers at the club. I've talked to at least two different people who are contemplating on opening a "Smoking Club". I think they have some lawyers looking into it. I'll let everyone know if I hear any good news.

Right now I think the only thing we can hope for is a "smoking license". It sounds like they're contemplating it for bars that do not serve food. That's really been the only thing I've heard. 
Anyone else hear any news? 

If you're a cigar smoker in Illinois just about the only way to smoke inside is to find an abandoned house. Of course you've got to kick the crack heads out first.p

Eric


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Jack,

If you are serious about opening a private club, and the lawyers give a heads up, you may want to get in touch with us.

We are putting together a program to help others set up private clubs around the country using our organizational plan.

We also may have the backing, financial and otherwise, from a major cigar manufacturer.

By the way, I've searched the internet for the text of the new law but I've yet to find it. Does anyone have a link to the actual wording?

Roscoe
The Metropolitan Society, LLC
http://www.metrocigar.com


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

roscoe,
I'll see if I can find the link to the text for you. Next time I see any of the guys thinking of opening a club I'll let them know you may be able to help.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks Jack....er.....Eric

Roscoe


----------

